# white dutch clover



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

sorry if im asking a regressive question, but was wondering when to cut clover for spring? planted in the fall of last year, and it has not bloomed yet, very thick, in some spots, is about 3-4 inches tall, some spots are 6-7 inches tall, should i cut now, or wait? 

kindest regards
brad


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought you mowed after the blooms have decreases in order to get it to bloom afresh again. I haven't heard of needing to mow it before it blooms, but I'm definitely not educated on growing it...I'm waiting to hear from others.

Ed


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't mow it until after it has bloomed. Once it looks like the first blooms are starting to finish mow it. You might even think about mowing it in patches. Let it bloom out, wait a couple of weeks, mow a patch, wait a few days and mow another patch. This way the bees don't lose all the blossoms at once and when the you mow the second patch the first patch will be putting out a new bloom.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

thanks john, when do u think it will start blooming, April or may?


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

You are a bit further south than me so I can't really say for sure. I'd ask a local cattleman. Last year what little honey I did get came from white dutch clover, and it is hard for me to imagine any honey tasting better.


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

yep you are right, the only honey we have that taste better is gall-berry honey! and it is pretty darn good! thanks for the reply john, hope u have a good season!


----------

